# FATrayMon



## vin.lwh

Hi guys, this is my first time in this cool site. Found it through google.
I have a question...
*What is FATrayMon? What does it do?*
I came across it in my TuneUp StartUp Manager. I don't know whether I should disable FATrayMon to improve the speed of my computer.
Also, what is FAStartup?

Thanks.


----------



## vin.lwh

Would someone be kind enough to answer me? Thanks.


----------



## Vizy

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic242056.html

You got all the help you needed.


----------

